# Pre Spawn Fishing on Public Lands



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I have gotten a new kayak and some other toys to mess with on the water! The weather was brutal but I have not come across a ton of time to fish so I just went and did my best. Water temps were 48-50 degrees. Water clarity was around 10-12 inches in this pond in the middle of Southern Ohio. It is getting better with each passing week of warm weather. I cannot wait to get some wading in the creeks and rivers! Tight lines and enjoy!!


----------



## joeluvs2fish1975 (8 mo ago)

Been hitting Piedmont the last 6 weeks. Musky and saugeye were hot now the crappie bite is taking off. What kind of yak did you get? I take mine to the AEP ponds around Jesse Owens park.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

joeluvs2fish1975 said:


> Been hitting Piedmont the last 6 weeks. Musky and saugeye were hot now the crappie bite is taking off. What kind of yak did you get? I take mine to the AEP ponds around Jesse Owens park.
> View attachment 488032


I got myself the oldtown pdl 106!! its an awesome little rig..yours looks cool too!! the piedmont is a great fishery I hear!


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

joeluvs2fish1975 said:


> Been hitting Piedmont the last 6 weeks. Musky and saugeye were hot now the crappie bite is taking off. What kind of yak did you get? I take mine to the AEP ponds around Jesse Owens park.


How is it fishing with those pontoons on the side? Do they get in the way much when landing fish?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Those AEP Ponds are perfect with a Yack.


----------

